# Holding Tank Capacities



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

My brother and I were discussing the holding tank capacity of our respective trailers recently, and I could not recall the specs for mine. I looked at the web site, then dug out some of the brochures, and they say that the 28F RL-S fifth wheel has:

Fresh: 45 gals
Black: 30 gals
Grey: 30 gals.

Now my question is, since I actually have a "grey" and a "galley" tank, are they 30 gallons each? Or are they a combined 30 gallons (e.g., 15 gallons each)?







I have not been ambitious enough to remove the underbelly to check. Does any one know what these capacities are?

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

30 ga each.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No need to take the bottom off, use a two gallon bucket and count how many you can put in.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> No need to take the bottom off, use a two gallon bucket and count how many you can put in.
> [snapback]52125[/snapback]​










Why didn't *I* think of that! That's a great idea ... nice and simple. I guess I was looking for the easy answer, since my 5er is currently at the storage lot.

thanks rdowns! (and CamperAndy)

Happy camping,
Roger


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Galley tank?? not sure that my rig has two grey tanks. I only have one gray drain handle, are the tanks piped together?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not sure how much use that is, unless you're going to fill them up until water starts backing up in the sink. The meters are utterly useless. I did this test and they basically reacted as if the holding tanks only held 15 gallons... i.e. they showed 1/3 full with just 4-6 gallons in. The final "full" light light up with 15 gallons in.

Seems to me the only way they will be useful is to help with the guestimation a bit... if I get to full in 2 days I know I have about another 2 days before they're full.

How helpful is that? This has been discussed many times here and is a problem Keystone obviously knows about - why hasn't it been addressed?


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> Galley tank?? not sure that my rig has two grey tanks. I only have one gray drain handle, are the tanks piped together?
> [snapback]52215[/snapback]​


I have a 05 28frls it has two grays the galley tank handle is under the slide out above the tires (comes through the frame) sence yours is an 04 and you have had it for a while then you must not have a galley tank or it would be full by now


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

wtpops said:


> dougdogs said:
> 
> 
> > Galley tank??Â not sure that my rig has two grey tanks. I only have one gray drain handle, are the tanksÂ piped together?
> ...


That's where mine is too ... right above/between the tires under the slide.

Dougdogs - does your indicator panel show levels for only three tanks (fresh/grey/black)? Mine shows readings for four (fresh/grey/galley/black). Also, from the discharge connection, I can see one pipe going to the left for the black and grey tanks, and another, smaller, pipe going to the right for the galley. If you'd like, I'll take some pictures this weekend.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Just three, and I did a test last night. . .shower and both sinks drain into one tank


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

They started putting the 4th tank on around April '04. Not sure what the VIN was. My rig just barley got in under the wire and I have 4 tanks.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

vdub said:


> They started putting the 4th tank on around April '04. Not sure what the VIN was. My rig just barley got in under the wire and I have 4 tanks.
> [snapback]52857[/snapback]​


Me, too. Pretty sure mine was built in April '04. So ... do you know, with any certainty, the size of the grey and galley tanks???


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't know with certainty, but believe the fresh is 60 and the remaining 3 are each 30. Seems I have a brochure stating that, but it's not reflected on their web site.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes they are supposed to be 30 gal each according to Keystone. At 15 gal the meter shows full for both of them. Who knows what you do with that.


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> My brother and I were discussing the holding tank capacity of our respective trailers recently, and I could not recall the specs for mine. I looked at the web site, then dug out some of the brochures, and they say that the 28F RL-S fifth wheel has:
> 
> Fresh: 45 gals
> Black: 30 gals
> ...


My 28 RSDS has
50 fresh
30 gray and black


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> No need to take the bottom off, use a two gallon bucket and count how many you can put in.
> [snapback]52125[/snapback]​


If you use this method and pour into the sink, make sure you are not backing up and overflowing your tub.

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > No need to take the bottom off, use a two gallon bucket and count how many you can put in.
> ...


I used the tub to fill and dump the bucket so that was covered.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Also remember that most manufactures include the capacity of the hot water tank as "fresh water storage"


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action

Jumping in ...

Looking at others comments out side our OB group it appaears to me that most have an issue with the gauague that are supposed to give us an accurate indication of what's in our fresh and holding tanks.

Has anyone found and installed anything that is close to accurate?

Mike


----------

